# Nervous?



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

All completely normal. Stick with it. We ALL started out that way.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being nervous. As long as it isn't impeding your job or to the point in which it's causing you to make mistakes that could be dangerous.

Some of this is intimidating. Sometimes you watch a guy do something and think that you will never be able to figure that out. But in a few years you will look back and realize that it wasn't that hard.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

HackWork said:


> But in a few years you will look back and realize that it wasn't that hard.


Good point Hacks, watch out for Chris and MTW when you're near closets. :thumbsup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> All completely normal. Stick with it. We ALL started out that way.


:thumbsup:

I worked for a roofer carrying shingles up and cleaning up and etc. when I was a kid. He saw me see him seeing me being a little nervous getting off the ladder onto the roof. He said "That's alright, fear of heights is a sign of intelligence. Don't rush, be careful." 

Of course I know your post wasn't just safety related nervous, just nervous being green. It's a funny thing, that nervousness can be a bit uncomfortable when you're there in it, but when you're looking back at it years from now, you'll realize it was very nice discovering the whole thing. Maybe you can think about that and enjoy it a little more now.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

being nervous when your green is normal, just relax 
no expects you to be perfect from the start.
pay attention and take good notes (and ask your journeyman or master to check your notes for accuracy)
dont hesitate to take any training offered.
show up for work and leave your cell phone in your locker.
keep a good sense of humor because you know your co workers will try to prank you.
(but always remember never prank around an open panel)
keep your lockout gear in good repair. (and if your company uses lockout procedures, follow them to the letter)

above all do not be sarcastic when something is explained to you! this is a good way to get dropped to the curb or ignored!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

it also helps to understand that when working with electricity
you have three products 
heat, light, and motion each and every one of them are a product of magnetic field manipulation (motors, transformers, contactors all rely on it heavily)
light and heat are byproducts of resistive loads.

there are also many sources of information available to you including your journeyman and masters (take advantage of the ability to access it)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

It's perfectly normal for many people to be nervous, I was that way and I will confess although I did good at work and apprenticeship training it wasn't until half way through third year school where something just "clicked" it was at that moment where I gained great confidence both in school and on the job site.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it is normal to be nervous. I take calls with the union where I have never done the type of electrical work they are doing on the job. The thing about this trade is it is really about progress and not mastery. Sure you will be very confident in some aspects of the trade but there is so much variety with electrical installations that it is unlikely you can remember it all.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been in my present job 22 years and I am always a little nervous when I do switching . In all of those years and breaker operations we have never had a incident of shutting the wrong thing down. 

You may think that if we shut the wrong thing down we can turn it back on and all is well. Chemical plants don't work that way. Some distillation columns may take days to get lined back out just because of a minor power interruption. Wile they are getting lined out they are producing expensive garbage. 

I have actually seen a flair stack burn 2 and 3 weeks at a time at a cost of 
$50,000.00 a hour because it was too expensive to shut the entire unit down.

When you are are aware of the costs involved with mistakes yes it does pay dividends to be a little nervous (cautious) when working around equipment.

As you progress through your career you should get more comfortable with working but there always will be and there always should be things that you are a little uneasy about doing. 
If there is not you need to find another career.

LC


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses so far guys! Things get better every day and I gain a little more confidence in myself. Sometimes I listen to my coworkers talk about additional work we're doing later at the site and I always wonder if I'll ever be able to take on as much as them, after not getting the best grades all throughout high school/growing up. I think it's just the fact that I'm settling into a new job and that I found a career that things seem so overwhelming to me, but everybody tells me that's normal


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

Totally normal, kiddo!! It's good to be a little shaky in the knees, means you care about doing a good job!!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Ratboy said:


> after not getting the best grades all throughout high school/growing up.


Life tip: Einstein never finished high school. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Relax, many others before you were the same way.

You'll get passed this feeling soon.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> Life tip: Einstein never finished high school. :thumbsup:


Right. He went directly to college and was a college professor. But a good point none the less.

OP. Its perfectly normal to be a bit nervous about the things you know little about. There will come a time where you will become more comfortable.
This job has dangers no doubt about that.
Respect electricity. Don't be scared of it.

I look back on my early years and cannot believe some of the things I was told to do that were dangerous and unnecessary.
Some things I did on my own that were dangerous and not safe.
Do not ever let anyone tell you to do something you feel is unsafe. Ask questions and be certain the task is required and you are able to safely accomplish the task.
Safety after all is the most important thing to keep in mind at home and at work.
Good luck and stick around. There are plenty guys and gals that can help you here.


----------

